# Sicherheit bei Applet auf MySQL Datenbank



## MadHatter (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich möchte, dass mein Applet auf meine MySQL Datenbank zugreift. Dies habe ich auch schon geschafft. Jedoch wenn ich dann das Applet im Internet stelle(n möchte), kommt folgende Sicherheitsfrage auf:
Können (Pseudo-)Hacker nicht einfach das heruntergeladene Applet hacken und das Username und das Passwort für die MySQL Datenbank rauslesen?
Gibt es Möglichkeiten dies zu verhindern? Welche?


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2007)

MadHatter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Können (Pseudo-)Hacker nicht einfach das heruntergeladene Applet hacken und das Username und das Passwort für die MySQL Datenbank rauslesen?


Ja.


			
				MadHatter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es Möglichkeiten dies zu verhindern? Welche?


Ja. Nicht direkt vom Applet aus auf die Datenbank zugreifen, sondern die ganze Persistenzschicht dort belassen, 
wo sie hingehört, auf dem Server. Wenn der Server Java nicht unterstützt, schreibe einen Webservice in PHP, 
Perl, oder was auch immer unterstützt wird, und greife darauf zu.


----------



## MadHatter (27. Mai 2007)

> Wenn der Server Java nicht unterstützt, schreibe einen Webservice in PHP,
> Perl, oder was auch immer unterstützt wird, und greife darauf zu.


Ja sowas habe ich mir leider schon gedacht :-S Schade, wäre cool gewesen direkt mit Java auf MySQL zuzugreifen.
Na gut, kennst du evtl. Links, die mir mehr zu diesem Thema sagen?
Wie schreibe ich einen Webservice in PHP und greife damit direkt zu? Über HTML POST/GET mit PHP an den Server Daten zu schicken und Daten abzufragen ist doch auch "kotzig", oder? Und ist das nicht auch unsicher?


----------



## MasterEvil (27. Mai 2007)

sicher gehts eigentlich garnicht!

Immerhin musst du ja erlauben das fremde Leute Daten auf deinem Server/DB speichern. Bei Postgres passen in ein Text-Feld in der Datenbank glaube 4GB oder sogar mehr! Hat also erstmal jemand rausgefunden wie er Daten an deine Schnittstelle übergibt hat er auch ne Möglichkeit deinen Server vollzumüllen!

Du kannst das ganze durch einige Überprüfungen auf ein Minimum reduzieren aber richtig sicher wirds nie.


----------



## semi (28. Mai 2007)

SOAP und XML-RPC haben sich bei PHP inzwischen auch rumgesprochen, so dass dies sicherlich
eine Alternative ist. Du musst nur sicherstellen, dass dein Provider auch die SOAP Extension
bei PHP aktiviert hat. Den Java Part kannst du mit Apache Axis erledigen.


----------

